# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کنکور خارج از کشور۱۴۰۱

## mary.dhg

سلام کسی میدونه کنکور خارج از کشور ۱۴۰۱ چه زمانی برگزار میشه!؟؟؟
بدلیل شباهت زیاد کنکور داخل و خارج از کشور هرساله میخواستم بدونم ایا اگر قبل از کنکور داخل برگزار میشه چجور و از کجا میشه سوالاتش رو بدست اورد.

----------


## Blackheart

بعد از کنکور داخل یکشنبه

----------


## _Aurora82_

شباهت زیاد  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام کسی میدونه کنکور خارج از کشور ۱۴۰۱ چه زمانی برگزار میشه!؟؟؟
> بدلیل شباهت زیاد کنکور داخل و خارج از کشور هرساله میخواستم بدونم ایا اگر قبل از کنکور داخل برگزار میشه چجور و از کجا میشه سوالاتش رو بدست اورد.


شما واسه کنکور امسال صرفا میتونید به کنکورهای ۱۴۰۰ خارج ب قبل دسترسی داشته داشته باشید و کنکورهای خارج ۱۴۰۱غیر رشته خودتون دسترسی پیدا کنید و تحلیل کنید.

----------


## KINGPARSA

> سلام کسی میدونه کنکور خارج از کشور ۱۴۰۱ چه زمانی برگزار میشه!؟؟؟
> بدلیل شباهت زیاد کنکور داخل و خارج از کشور هرساله میخواستم بدونم ایا اگر قبل از کنکور داخل برگزار میشه چجور و از کجا میشه سوالاتش رو بدست اورد.


سنجش فکر همه جاشو کرده بعد کنکور داخل برگزار میشه

----------

